# Chen Youze - 20th Generation Chen Taijiquan



## Xue Sheng (Feb 23, 2009)

Anyone here ever trained with Chen Youze the eldest son of Grandmaster Chen Qingzhou? 

Chen Youze - Lao Jia


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 16, 2009)

Chen Youze son of Chen Qingzhou


----------



## Jack Meower (Jun 6, 2009)

I have not, but he did a workshop in March in Columbus, Ohio at the place I hope to begin training soon.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 6, 2009)

Xue looking at the third video @ 5:04 it reminds me of Beng in Xingyi.

 My teacher tries to find silk reeling in Xingyi and Bagua even though there might not use the same term silk reeling he feels the principle is there.

Because my teacher is a student of Chen Xiaowang(he also hosts Chen Bing too and I am sure others) There is a Chen Taiji flavor in my Bagua and Xingyi training.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 6, 2009)

My instructor has been to two of his workshops.  Said he's a pretty decent guy, good skills, a little more xinjia than his father.


----------

